# Off-Duty Boston Officer Killed



## john77 (Jan 25, 2005)

[*size=18]Boston officer killed on I-93[/size]
Two lanes of southbound highway blocked to traffic*
_By Boston.com Staff | April 7, 2005_

An off-duty Boston police officer was killed in a single-car accident around 3 a.m. on the Southeast Expressway near Furnace Brook Parkway in Quincy, according to broadcast reports.

Two lanes of the southbound road were blocked this morning while investigators worked at the scene. The lanes were reopened shortly before 7 a.m.

Police told WBZ radio the officer's name was being withheld until next of kin could be notified.

The 32-year-old officer lost control of the Ford Explorer, traveled across the highway, hit a granite wall on the opposite side, and rolled over several times, ejecting the driver, police told WHDH-TV.

The driver was reportedly not wearing a seat belt. Police said no alcohol was involved.

Investigators removed the vehicle around 6 a.m. WHDH reported that Boston police paperwork was scattered across the highway after the accident.


----------



## MSPField (Jan 3, 2005)

My condolences to his family and the Boston PD.
What a shame he wasn't wearing his seat belt.


----------



## AFCOP (Jan 30, 2005)

This is a terrible tragedy, George was a great guy, and a great PO...he will definately be missed...


----------

